# Dillicious Lemon Chicken



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

1 cup low-fat sour creaml tablespoon minced fresh dilll teaspoon lemon pepper seasoning1 teaspoon lemon zest4 bonless, skinless chicken breast halvesPreheat oven to 425.Combine sour cream, dill, lemon pepper, and lemon zest in a small bowl.Spray a medium casserole dish with non-stick spray.Spoon 1/4 of the lemon-dill sauce over bottom. Arrange chicken breasts on top in a single layer. Pour remainining sauce over the chicken. Spread evenly.Bake uncovered for 30 - 35 minutes, until chicken is tender and no longer pink.Makes 4 servings.This recipe is easy, tasty and nice to serve with rice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 1999)

Sounds great......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Lou -- I'm just reading this recipe page for the first time. Lemon chicken is one of my favorites (though I haven't tried sour cream since I got IBS 9 months ago). This sounds really dumb -- can you COOK sour cream? I always thought you had to add it later! That would be great!


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Hi Persistance, yes you can cook sour cream. I like you, can't usually tolerate sour cream. This recipe is from a low fat cookbook, so I make it when I know I will be home just in case. Sometimes I am ok with it, other times not. I just get fed up eating bland, so really cheat sometimes, and if I pay for it, well too bad, at least I enjoyed myself. My sister serves this for Company and she is a pretty fussy cook. Not me, fast, healthy and easy.


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Luckylou: This recipe sounds good. I will try it. Maro





















------------------"LOVE IS NOT PAID BACK,ONLY PASSED ON'


----------



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

What can you substitute for sour cream????


----------

